# The Extraordinary Josip Stolcer Slavenski



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Simfonija Orijenta (Symphony of the Orient)

1. Pagani / Pagans (Musica ritmica) - 00:00
2. Jevreji / Jews (Musica coloristica) - 02:19
3. Budisti / Buddhists (Musica architectonica) - 07:45
4. Hrišćani / Christians (Musica melodica) - 16:43
5. Muslimani / Moslems (Musica articulatia) - 20:37
6. Musika / Music (Musica dinamica) - 26:25
7. Rad / Work (Musica harmoniae) - 31:25


----------

